# fiskars x27 vs. fiskars 36 super splitting axe



## Elderberry Rex

I just got a fiskars 36 super splitting axe at my local hardware store thinking it was the x27. The feed back from ********** was that they were almost the same thing just a little less vibration control in the handle of the super splitting axe. Figured I'd ask the question here before I use it.

Thanks


----------



## hseII

I bought 1 a couple weeks ago that had no model # on it at an ace hardware.

Post picks please


----------



## Trx250r180

I still prefer the x-29 with the 39 inch handle


----------



## hseII

Trx250r180 said:


> I still prefer the x-29 with the 39 inch handle


Ooooh

An unknown model


----------



## Elderberry Rex

Here is what I got...the x27 has more orange. And the head is silver not black.


----------



## Elderberry Rex

Sooooo...is this one as good as the x27?


----------



## Philbert

The colors are only cosmetic - like model year changes on cars. 

Philbert


----------



## Elderberry Rex

Philbert said:


> The colors are only cosmetic - like model year changes on cars.
> 
> Philbert


Colors in this case separate the two axes. It's not just an x27 with different coloring.


----------



## redoakneck

The x25 is 28", the x27 is 36"? (39") ,not sure what x29 is


Yers looks like x27, watch yer toes!!!


----------



## hseII

Elderberry Rex said:


> View attachment 388963
> Here is what I got...the x27 has more orange. And the head is silver not black.


You and I have the same thing.

Where does it say the model on it?
I couldn't find it anywhere


----------



## Elderberry Rex

http://www2.fiskars.com/Gardening-a...king-Tools/Super-Splitting-Axe-36#.VJohpkAAIA

http://www2.fiskars.com/Gardening-a...g-Axes/X27-Super-Splitting-Axe-36#.VJohxkAAIA

Links to the two axes on fiskars website.


----------



## Elderberry Rex

I don't know that it has the model number on it.


----------



## Marshy

I have no proof other than what I've read in the links, they are the same axe dimensionally just look slightly different. Have fun, don't think one is any different from the other functionally.


----------



## Philbert

They don't even show up on some of the Fiskars pages!
http://www2.fiskars.com/Gardening-a...ool/Choose-the-Right-Axe-for-You#.VJosmVKzVZA

Comparing the product descriptions, the orange handled one mentions a 'non-slip grip' and $10 more. A few wraps of hockey tape could take care of that, and personalize yours if you bring it to a get together.

Philbert


----------



## cus_deluxe

the "super splitting axe" line is discontinued. replaced by the "x-series" of chopping and splitting axes. as marshy said, no functional difference, aside from maybe a slightly better anti-stick coating


----------

